# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  ما مدى مصداقية شركة etoro  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## taherxq

أريد أن أعرف يا أخواني ما مدى مصداقية شركة إي تورو لأن برنامجها حلو وسهل وأنا تعودت عليه بالحساب الديمو وعايز أفتح حساب حقيقي . 
ويا ليت حد يقول لي على برنامج تاني يكون سهل وزي البرنامج ده 
 وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

اخي العزيز عليك بشركة سليوشن فما وجدت احدا ذمها ولكن بالعكس الكل يمدحها ويتحدث عن مصداقيتها والله اعلم فلا تجرب شركات لا تعلمها فتحسر اموالك وكم لنا تجارب مع شركات النصب والاحتيال
احترامي

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> أريد أن أعرف يا أخواني ما مدى مصداقية شركة إي تورو لأن برنامجها حلو وسهل وأنا تعودت عليه بالحساب الديمو وعايز أفتح حساب حقيقي . 
> ويا ليت حد يقول لي على برنامج تاني يكون سهل وزي البرنامج ده 
>  وجزاكم الله خيرا

 لا تجربها ولا تقربها 
صاحبها اسرائيلي

----------


## ahmedfouad

يا أخى العزيز...هذه الشركة مبدعة ومتطورة ومتميزة عن غيرها ولكن للأسف اسرائيلية أبا عن جد وده شىء معروف للجميع...والأمانة تقتضى ألا نتعامل معهم...راجع المرفقات....

----------


## cut guy

هيه شركه فعلا تمتلك برنامجا رائعا للمبتدئين ولقد عرفت الفوريكس من خلال هذه الشركه تاجرت فيها مايقرب من 3 شهور ديمو يوميا لكنى لاانصحك بهالانى فعلا رايت النصب وضرب الاستوبات على احد شرتراتها بالاضافه انها اسرائليه بأتفاق الجميع

----------


## Sonah

عندما حملت منصه eToro على مضض لتجريبها  
لاحظت  ان منصة التداول معربه بشكل جيد جداً  ماعدا اشارات الشراء والبيع كانت معكوسه  بقائمة العملات 
اعتقد ان عرب 48 او عرب الداخل كما يسمون ساهمو بتعريب المنصه وقد وضعو دروس عربية ترويجيه لـ eToro    بموقع YouTube  
صورة لجميع عملياتي الديمو على منصة eToro الصهيونيه !

----------


## 10pips

> عندما حملت منصه eToro على مضض لتجريبها  
> لاحظت  ان منصة التداول معربه بشكل جيد جداً  ماعدا اشارات الشراء والبيع كانت معكوسه  بقائمة العملات 
> اعتقد ان عرب 48 او عرب الداخل كما يسمون ساهمو بتعريب المنصه وقد وضعو دروس عربية ترويجيه لـ eToro    بموقع YouTube  
> صورة لجميع عملياتي الديمو على منصة eToro الصهيونيه !

 يا اخي ما لهم عرب ال 48  :Big Grin:  .. انا فلسطيني من عرب ال 48  
بالنسبة ل etoro نصيحة مني لا تقربها , نصبت علي شخصيا , فتحت عندهم حساب وحولت 50 $ وبعد ساعتين قفلو الحساب .. سألت الدعم ماذا حدث ؟ .. اجابني بان الايبي الخاص بي من اسرائيل وهم لا يتعاملو مع اسرائيل ( استغرب كيف يقولون عنها اسرائيلية ) ,, باختصار اخي نصيحتي لك لا تقترب منها  :Asvc:

----------


## بلال سلامه

> يا اخي ما لهم عرب ال 48  .. انا فلسطيني من عرب ال 48  
> بالنسبة ل etoro نصيحة مني لا تقربها , نصبت علي شخصيا , فتحت عندهم حساب وحولت 50 $ وبعد ساعتين قفلو الحساب .. سألت الدعم ماذا حدث ؟ .. اجابني بان الايبي الخاص بي من اسرائيل وهم لا يتعاملو مع اسرائيل ( استغرب كيف يقولون عنها اسرائيلية ) ,, باختصار اخي نصيحتي لك لا تقترب منها

  أخي نصيحة عليك بالشركات المسجلة عالمياً... 
وهذه الشركة بالذات بالذات بالذات وأقولها ثلاثة مرات.. لا تقرب منها أبداً... 
اقتبست ما جاء بالأعلى لأنه ذكرني بمواقف مشابهة لهذا الموقف... 
أستنبط بعد كل هذا الوقت أن الحل الوحيد الذي يجده الدعم الفني أنه لا يتعامل مع الدولة التي أنت منها.. 
فلو كنت من جزر القمر سيخبروك أنهم لا يتعاملون معها..ولو كنت من أمريكا سيخبروك أنهم لا يتعاملون معها.. وهكذا دواليك...  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## اياد

من الآخر و من دون ليش ...... 
ســيــــــــــــــــــــــــــبــك ... و حتى من شركات قبرص كلها و .. برضو سيبــــك..

----------


## taherxq

جزاكم الله خيرا  
أنا عضو جديد في المنتدى وأنشاء الله مش ممكن أسيب المنتدى لأنه أكثر من رائع ورأيت فيه سرعة الرد ومعظم أعضاءه على أعلى مستوى من الخبرة في عالم الفوركس 
وأهم ميزة في المتداول العربي أنه إسلامي وحرصه على التعاملات الإسلامية 
لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( من نبت جسمه من حرام فالنار أولى به ) 
أشكركم يا أخواني أنا هاتخذ برنامج ال etoro  لمجرد التدريب 
وشكلي كده رايح ناحية fxsolutions  
أيه رأيكم

----------


## mogafx

> جزاكم الله خيرا  
> أنا عضو جديد في المنتدى وأنشاء الله مش ممكن أسيب المنتدى لأنه أكثر من رائع ورأيت فيه سرعة الرد ومعظم أعضاءه على أعلى مستوى من الخبرة في عالم الفوركس 
> وأهم ميزة في المتداول العربي أنه إسلامي وحرصه على التعاملات الإسلامية 
> لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( من نبت جسمه من حرام فالنار أولى به ) 
> أشكركم يا أخواني أنا هاتخذ برنامج ال etoro  لمجرد التدريب 
> وشكلي كده رايح ناحية fxsolutions  
> أيه رأيكم

 زين ما إخترت و المنتدى أيضاً وكيل لهم .
و بالنسبه للتدريب MetaTrader 4  :Good:

----------


## د:محمد العشري

يا جماعة المنصة تبعهم بتهنج وبتضرب الاستوبات وفي في  بعض الاوقات لا تقبل الطلبات
وبيقفلو الصفقات في نهاية الاسبوع واقل مبلغ للتحويل منها 50 دولار
شركة اسرائلية الدعم العربي اللي فيها واحد اسمه بيتر
نصية من اخ ليك لا تجربها ولا تدخلها احسن ليك

----------


## majdit2

شوف يا اخي من تجربه شخصيه لا تقربها فهي شركة نصابه بمعنى الكلمه
انا انتصب علي فيها
وخدمتها تعيسه وخدمة العملاء اتعس من اسمها
وممكن تضضرب عندك نقاط اخذ اربح وما تغلق الصفقه كما حصل معي 5 مرات
وادت الى خسائر كبيره
وما عوضوني اي شي الى الان

----------


## محمدي.

نصيحة من مجرب 
اكتب في قوقل  فوركس دوت كوم  وافكسليوشن  
وقارن وشوف الأفضل

----------


## mustafa83

> أريد أن أعرف يا أخواني ما مدى مصداقية شركة إي تورو لأن برنامجها حلو وسهل وأنا تعودت عليه بالحساب الديمو وعايز أفتح حساب حقيقي . 
> ويا ليت حد يقول لي على برنامج تاني يكون سهل وزي البرنامج ده 
>  وجزاكم الله خيرا

 
ابتعد عنها
و هذه هي تجربتي معها و الله  يستر من القادم https://forum.arabictrader.com/t123419-3.html

----------


## بوخليفه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوانى الاعضاء الكرام
مارأيكم في شركة فوركس كوم
اتتني منهم رساله علي الايميل لكي اتعامل معهم
اخوانى من لديه خبره عن الشركه فوركس كوم لا يبخل علينا بالمعلومات وجزاكم الله خير

----------

